# How much would a mint NES Action Set be worth & 9 games?



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have no idea what this is worth and have looked on ebay.co.uk but the prices vary considerably. I have an original Nintendo Entertainment System Package it has, the NES itself, the lightgun, 2xControllers a PSU and the Super Mario Bros & Duck Hunt cartridge with it and when I say its in mint condition I'm not lying, it really is also the box itself is in mint condition as well no tears, rips, nothing. I have also again all in the original boxes with manuals etc.. Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario Bros 2, Excitebike, Popeye, Snake Rattle N Roll, Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers, The Goonies 2, Gun Smoke, (Back to the future 2 & 3 just cartridge), (Bubble Bobble just cartridge). How much is this little lot worth in GBP. I shall update with photos tomorrow. I thought maybe someone in the know could inlighten me please.

Just a few quick pictures below to show:-


































































Sorry if some may think I have gone over the top with too many photos but I need someone to judge them and let me know a proper price also I had to use the old TV for Duck Hunt. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

I can't really help, but I, myself would pay *a lot* to buy that from you if I could.


----------



## Megaben99 (May 11, 2015)

If you're looking to sell on eBay then check 'sold' items for trending prices.  Better photos are going to land you better bids.  The system itself with box is not that rare. 

Are your list of games in box with manuals?


----------



## migles (May 11, 2015)

curious about the pictures!


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

I will put some pictures up tomorrow to show, I have not got the time really I want now cause I want to place them all out properly on the floor and take good photos to show how mint they all are, so someone can look at them properly and give me a price. Also getting to dark outside for the room now.

Yes all have boxes and manuals all in immaculate condition apart from back to the future 2 & 3, that is just a complete cartridge. Got Bubble Bobble as well, cartridge so that's 10 games sorry.

I have looked on ebay.co.uk but prices range dramatically, which is why I'm stuck and don't know tbh?


----------



## Megaben99 (May 11, 2015)

Lot left to chance with an auction. You're looking at about $100 - $200 US on your system (₤60 - ₤120) Your games are about $50 or ₤30.

I'd advertise as CIB or "complete in box." Buyers are going to want to see label condition, both top and front of the game. I would think you could get ₤300 maybe more. I only have experience selling in US, so you may be looking at different market. You'll have to think about fees and shipping and if it makes more sense to sell as a lot or to part it out and sell individually.


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Lot left to chance with an auction. You're looking at about $100 - $200 US on your system (₤60 - ₤120) Your games are about $50 or ₤30.
> 
> I'd advertise as CIB or "complete in box." Buyers are going to want to see label condition, both top and front of the game. I would think you could get ₤300 maybe more. I only have experience selling in US, so you may be looking at different market. You'll have to think about fees and shipping and if it makes more sense to sell as a lot or to part it out and sell individually.


 
I thought it would be best to sell altogether then separate also can it be sold in another country or just here in the UK? would it even work in another country?


----------



## Megaben99 (May 11, 2015)

You could list it for international sale, but would need to state that its a PAL system (they're NTSC in the US).


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Lot left to chance with an auction. You're looking at about $100 - $200 US on your system (₤60 - ₤120) Your games are about $50 or ₤30.
> 
> I'd advertise as CIB or "complete in box." Buyers are going to want to see label condition, both top and front of the game. I would think you could get ₤300 maybe more. I only have experience selling in US, so you may be looking at different market. You'll have to think about fees and shipping and if it makes more sense to sell as a lot or to part it out and sell individually.


I think an auction would be a good way to go with this, I've seen prices for items being auctioned _*SKYROCKET*_.


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think an auction would be a good way to go with this, I've seen prices for items being auctioned _*SKYROCKET*_.


 
Where would be the best place to auction something like this? remember its got to be a UK site or euro.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Where would be the best place to auction something like this? remember its got to be a UK site or euro.


 
I was talking mainly about eBay, but that may happen with other sites too.


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

Hold on I will be back I will go and take a few shots see how they come out I will update the top comment


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 11, 2015)

Well obviously it's so common that you'd only be able to get away with charging maybe $20 for the whole package, and I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands 



Spoiler



I'd keep that baby unless you have more than one NES, but you could sell that for quite a lot. I'm not sure about PAL consoles but I see new, mint condition stuff selling for $500-1000 which is INSANE. If it's truly unused then you're looking at a lot of money but if it's technically used then obviously the value would go down considerably. used & new(holy FUCK that's overpriced!


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2015)

Updated top comment with a few pictures. Hope there OK


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

They look good for just somewhat quick-ish pictures.
A good picture to have on the listing is a picture of your NES plugged into a TV, running a game.


----------



## Megaben99 (May 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-NE...481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dba06bc1

 ₤100 sold for this one.  Your CIB games are much more collectible than the console.

Be sure that they buyer can see the Nintendo branded sleeves and take pics of the tops of the games as well if/when you list.  A Photo of a TV running the system would make a buyer more confident too.

Here are some sold listings for PAL SMB2 & 3

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro..._salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-NE...481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dba06bc1
> 
> ₤100 sold for this one. Your CIB games are much more collectible than the console.
> 
> ...


 
Although, isn't the SMB & Duck Hunt cartridge quite a bit more common? You can find tons of those in used game stores here in Canada, all for very low prices.
I have a feeling it's the same in Europe, or the UK at least.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2015)

It depends on how much the buyers are willing to go for, I'd think somewhere around £70-120. You can always let the auction see how much people are willing to bid and if unhappy cancel it because there's an 'error'.


----------



## Megaben99 (May 11, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It depends on how much the buyers are willing to go for, I'd think somewhere around £70-120. You can always let the auction see how much people are willing to bid and if unhappy cancel it because there's an 'error'.


Have to cancel more than 12 hours from the auction end


----------



## Harsky (May 11, 2015)

The problem with selling that on Ebay is that the cost to post it and make sure it's still in mint condition will still cost a lost. Not to mention Ebay/Paypal taking their cut. If I saw that, AND had the spare money, I'd be happy to pay £100 but at the end of the day, it's a luxury and the people who probably have the money to burn and buy it will have already bought one.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 12, 2015)

Harsky said:


> The problem with selling that on Ebay is that the cost to post it and make sure it's still in mint condition will still cost a lost. Not to mention Ebay/Paypal taking their cut. If I saw that, AND had the spare money, I'd be happy to pay £100 but at the end of the day, it's a luxury and the people who probably have the money to burn and buy it will have already bought one.


 
Y'know sellers can charge for shipping, right?
A lot of sellers usually offer cheaper shipping in the auction and do a disclaimer stating damage during postage isn't the fault of the seller. Usually offering that the buyer can pay for better shipping to ensure the item isn't damaged in transit.
Ebays "cut" it pretty minimal as well.


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

You're looking at 9% to eBay and 3.5% to PayPal. I'd note that if you charge for shipping the fee applies to your shipping cost as well.  Should be named FeeBay


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Have to cancel more than 12 hours from the auction end


Not necessarily, you can end it even after the auction's over and make up an excuse if the price wasn't the one you wanted. No fees will be applied.

I've done it before because I wasn't satisfied with the final price.


----------



## Harsky (May 12, 2015)

Glitched post.


----------



## Harsky (May 12, 2015)

Glitched post.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-NE...481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43dba06bc1
> 
> ₤100 sold for this one. Your CIB games are much more collectible than the console.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the ebay links but again I looked at the one sold for £100.00 but it wasn't exactly in great condition, all the box were mashed up and the actual insides don't look great either and tbh the games that they are listing on ebay are all in terrible condition! I would of thought mine should fetch way more in its original state I mean surely you would not find one 30 years old looking that good I would of thought a collector would pay more than £100.00 if they want one that good. The prices are all over the place on ebay it really seems to depend on quality and tbh I can't find as one as good as mine if I don't mind saying so myself without blowing my trumpet! 

I wanted to take a picture of it working last night but to much trouble to set up out the box but yes it does work, I will note that thanks


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Thanks for the ebay links but again I looked at the one sold for £100.00 but it wasn't exactly in great condition, all the box were mashed up and the actual insides don't look great either and tbh the games that they are listing on ebay are all in terrible condition! I would of thought mine should fetch way more in its original state I mean surely you would not find one 30 years old looking that good I would of thought a collector would pay more than £100.00 if they want one that good.
> 
> I wanted to take a picture of it working last night but to much trouble to set up out the box but yes it does work.


 
I agree that that would be too low of a price for your NES. (Even though $376 looks like a lot to me, because I'm a poor bastard, and the Canadian dollar is doing horribly right now.)
Maybe something like, um, $450 (around £240) for the NES itself? Maybe a bit more or less.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I agree that that would be too low of a price for your NES. (Even though $376 looks like a lot to me, because I'm a poor bastard, and the Canadian dollar is doing horribly right now.)
> Maybe something like, um, $450 (around £240) for the NES itself? Maybe a bit more or less.


 
Do you think more pictures of something in particular?, cause I was hoping there might of been say antique console person on here that would of known exactly. Not saying you guys are not helping by the way cause every comment helps


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Do you think more pictures of something in particular?, cause I was hoping there might of been say antique console person on here that would of known exactly. Not saying you guys are not helping by the way cause every comment helps


 
Hm... Maybe take close up pictures of the NES to show the condition of it?


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Hm... Maybe take close up pictures of the NES to show the condition of it?


 
Thanks yeah I will do those. Also if you notice in the one that has sold for £100.00 up above all the bits are not original, if you compare to my insides, its missing the TV AV Connecter and its original leads also it has a scart cable which never existed in the first place also the PSU is not original.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Also if you notice in the one that has sold for £100.00 up above all the bits are not original, if you compare to my insides, its missing the TV AV Connecter and its original leads also it has a scart cable which never existed in the first place also the PSU is not original.


 
Maybe take pictures of those too, then? And state on the listing that they're the original cables.


----------



## tbb043 (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


>



Just so you know, some of your sleeves are mixed up, Goonies should have a blank one, SMB2 a logo one, etc. Not a big deal, especially if you intend to sell as a lot, but if you wind up selling any individually, it might be better to make sure you get them switched around to the proper 1st party logo 3rd party blank way.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Just so you know, some of your sleeves are mixed up, Goonies should have a blank one, SMB2 a logo one, etc. Not a big deal, especially if you intend to sell as a lot, but if you wind up selling any individually, it might be better to make sure you get them switched around to the proper 1st party logo 3rd party blank way.


 
Oh, yeah, I feel that could be pretty important. I know I would like to have the original game sleeves on my games, if at all possible.


----------



## Qtis (May 12, 2015)

Did you steal my NES? I have almost the exact same set in very similar condition 

As for the price, I can easily say you'd get quite a bit for it here, but Finland has a price-inflated retro gaming market with everything going for loads. A SNES in bad condition sold for 140€ the other day.. A mint NES would easily net you twice the amount, not to mention with the games.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Did you steal my NES? I have almost the exact same set in very similar condition
> 
> As for the price, I can easily say you'd get quite a bit for it here, but Finland has a price-inflated retro gaming market with everything going for loads. A SNES in bad condition sold for 140€ the other day.. A mint NES would easily net you twice the amount, not to mention with the games.


 
Damn, I've been found out!, I just knew it was a bad idea starting the thread on GBATemp, d'oh!  At least there is another good set somewhere else. What games have you got?, you should put some pictures up and compare, just for a bit of fun?

attbb043. Well spotted, yeah I see I have a few mixed up, thanks I will get that sorted out.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Updated first post with more pictures, some real nice close ups to show just how special it is. Hope you enjoy them as much as I did


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Updated first post with more pictures, some real nice close ups to show just how special it is. Hope you enjoy them as much as I did


Nice!  Love how clean the controllers look -- I have some after market ones but they are shorter.  The originals I have are pretty grubby, but nice long cords.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Updated first post with more pictures, some real nice close ups to show just how special it is. Hope you enjoy them as much as I did


 
Yep! Those are great!


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for showing some love!

Cords... it seems crazy nowadays with cords but like you say the length of them where not to bad at the time.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Thanks guys for showing some love!
> 
> Cords... it seems crazy nowadays with cords but like you say the length of them where not to bad at the time.


 
It looks like those controller cords are longer than the cords on my PSX controllers.


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Thanks guys for showing some love!
> 
> Cords... it seems crazy nowadays with cords but like you say the length of them where not to bad at the time.


Haha...yea it is weird to be wired to a console now.  Of course this worked like a gem  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NES_Satellite


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Haha...yea it is weird to be wired to a console now. Of course this worked like a gem  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NES_Satellite


 
Hey, that's pretty cool. I didn't know those existed. Is there something like that for the SNES?


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool. I didn't know those existed. Is there something like that for the SNES?


Good question -- not that I know of...I saw the satellite for NES at a Flea Market a couple weeks ago.  I had an aftermarket wireless PS2 controller but it was terrible.  Wavebird on Gamecube was the best.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Haha...yea it is weird to be wired to a console now. Of course this worked like a gem  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NES_Satellite


 
argh man funny, I never even knew that existed! I bet it was awful. Did you ever have one?

Nin'd


----------



## Megaben99 (May 12, 2015)

Reecey said:


> argh man funny, I never even knew that existed! I bet it was awful. Did you ever have one?
> 
> Nin'd


Sadly no. I remember renting the power glove from a local video store and that was also a distaster


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Sadly no. I remember renting the power glove from a local video store and that was also a distaster


 
I've heard a lot about how shit the power glove was. But never have I heard in what way it was bad.


----------



## Reecey (May 12, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


> Sadly no. I remember renting the power glove from a local video store and that was also a distaster


 
I remember now, the Freddy Krueger Power Glove and that was why I never bought it in the first place seeing it in the film gave me nightmares back then so it put me right off!


----------

